# Seahouses and Bamburgh. New Caravan Club CL opened.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just to let you know.

There is a new CL opened at the above.

As far as i can see, it's NOT hardstanding thou it does have that plastic green mesh stuff pressed into the grass to help the grass. This also stretches to the chemical toilet disposable point. 

There are also hook ups, and the site is also pretty level and in a quiet location between Seahouses and Bamburgh. You can walk or cycle to either via a quiet country lane which the site is adjacent too.

Freddiebooks


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

We walked past this site a couple of weeks ago it looks a really tidy little site


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Does the site have a name? Tried the CC web site but no information.

Dave


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Sadly i'm not aware of the name, but i could throw together some directions if need be.

I should also be back in the area soon, perhaps theis weekend. So could always knock on the door for some information.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Westfield Farmhouse, North Sunderland
Seahouses, Northumberland NE68 7UR

Get Directions
01665 721 380

There we go. A little rummage on the internet and a phone to the lady who owns it to check it's ok to give out the number. 

They answer the phone as "Stay Northumbria", so don't think you have the wrong number. 

Freddiebooks


----------

